# Hog only lease



## patton72 (Mar 28, 2017)

Looking for lease for of course Hog only around Walton, Morgan and Newton area. I know most people around here are not looking for strangers on their land. Can't get that lucky. So a lease where the deer hunters don't hunt the hogs will be the next best thing. Bet there isn't a Islam hunting club around. Lol. Hope I don't get kicked for that. Just a joke fellas.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't know of any but I am sure there are clubs in hog infested areas that might let you hunt hogs off season for a reduced price.
I would check the deer clubs looking for members and see what they say.
You might get lucky.


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 9, 2017)

With all of the theft, trespassing, poaching, etc. that occurs during the off season it seems that having someone on the the property during the off season would be a good thing and help deter the low lifes.


----------

